
Why Jordan B Peterson Appeals to Me (And I Am on the Left) - igravious
http://quillette.com/2018/03/22/jordan-b-peterson-appeals-left/
======
navjack27
I should of avoided the comments on that.

~~~
igravious
Sorry, didn't realise they were that awful. Hope you got something from the
article though.

